# DRM Spiel gebraucht bei Ebay kaufen



## TimoDavids (16. Februar 2009)

Kann man z.B. Spore bei Ebay kaufen? Und was mache ich, wenn alle Installationen schon verbraucht sind? EA mag mir keine Informationen dazu geben. Sie meinen nur, dass ich besser ein neues Spiel kaufe. Aber da sind Preisunterschiede von 20-30 EURO.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Februar 2009)

Wenn alle Installationen verbraucht sind kannst du wahrscheinlich neue anfordern (über die Homepage des Spiels vielleicht). Ich kenn mich nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## hyperionical (22. Februar 2009)

Das hier hilft dir vielleicht, >>>Klick!<<<, wenn der Verkäufer der Erstbesitzer ist.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. Februar 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Das hier hilft dir vielleicht, >>>Klick!<<<, wenn der Verkäufer der Erstbesitzer ist.



Also muss der Verkäufer das Tool auf seinem Rechner laufen lassen bevor er es versendet? Und wenn er es nicht getan hat, hat man die PoKarte gezogen?!


----------



## aurionkratos (22. Februar 2009)

Jup, für ein gebrauchtes DRM-Spiel muss man dem Verkäufer einfach zu sehr vertrauen - ich würde die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## hyperionical (22. Februar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Jup, für ein gebrauchtes DRM-Spiel muss man dem Verkäufer einfach zu sehr vertrauen - ich würde die Finger davon lassen.



Bei Ebay auf jeden Fall, aber hab hier im Forum auch schon DRM-Spiele gekauft und laufen alle problemlos. Und das Restrisiko ist bei jedem Geschäft wo man es nicht selbst aus dem Regal nimmt.


----------

